# Using Old Equipment to Harvest Hay... :) (A yearly event for us)



## weimedog (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## amberg (Jun 17, 2016)

weimedog said:


>




A 1066 IH and a D17 AC I envy you, I love my old tractors and equipment.


----------



## amberg (Jun 17, 2016)

Couple pieces of my old hay equipment, The old 479 haybine has been over many acres over the years, hope to run it tomorrow. It is about like me, pretty much worn out.


----------



## weimedog (Jun 17, 2016)

Love those old machines.. I have a New Holland 469 I retired and the 493 I have on the JD 3010.


----------



## amberg (Jun 19, 2016)

weimedog said:


> Love those old machines.. I have a New Holland 469 I retired and the 493 I have on the JD 3010.



You might like this one weimedog, Old 4020 with a 530 john deere baler.


----------



## weimedog (Jun 19, 2016)

A 4020 is a lot of tractor!


----------



## amberg (Jun 21, 2016)

Couple shots from yesterday, Not a very good shot of the old 4020 on the baler, guess I forgot to zoom the camera in.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 21, 2016)

Video won't play?

Old to me is 1930s-1950s equipment. Got told the other day our 1987 648D skidded is "old". I told him, must be nice to be able to afford a 250k skidder every few years!


----------



## weimedog (Jun 21, 2016)

I could really use a rake like that!!


----------

